# Curso basico de programacion



## feluribe (Jul 12, 2011)

Deseo aprender a programar con la finalidad de programar microcontroladores.  Si alguien sabe o de algún curso que realmente enseñe. Soy analfabeto en esta area. Por lo que iniciaría en cero.
Por favor, estaria realmente agradecido.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## ecotronico (Jul 15, 2011)

Hola:

Creo que debes buscar algún texto.
Yo tengo este: *PIC Diseño práctico de aplicaciones*, 
de José Angulo Usategui.

El texto te explica la arquitectura, la programación (software) y la configuración de los circuitos (hardware) con el PIC16F84. Está en español y viene con ejemplos. También hay una segunda parte que trata de la familia PIC16F87xx.


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta (Dic 30, 2012)

Señores, estoy tratando de simular un proyecto que se encuentra en el libro de microcontroladores 3ra edición  de José Ángulo Usategi denominado "Teclado Musical", lo estoy simulando en proteus y no funciona,
en la compilación no me muestra error,adjunto gráfico.
En relación al proyecto original del libro le he realizado algunos cambios
saludos cordiales


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 31, 2012)

carlos chiroque zumaeta dijo:


> En relación al proyecto original del libro le he realizado algunos cambios
> saludos cordiales


Saludos.
Pues debido a esos cambios por eso el programa no funciona. 
Sustituiste sub rutinas por variables y eso no está bien, aparte de otros detalles.
También omitiste el archivo TECLADO.ASM que se requiere para el funcionamiento del teclado matricial.
El código de este archivo puede incluirse dentro del programa,
pero se creo un archivo independiente para poder ser usado en otros proyectos.

Adjunto el programa y simulación corregidos, funcionando.

Suerte.


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta (Dic 31, 2012)

Gracias amigo D@rkbytes, estoy empezando en esto de programacion.
saludos cordiales.

Ahora voy a tratar de adicionarle un display y después empezare con otro proyecto


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta (Ene 3, 2013)

Buenas, estoy tratando de realizar un proyecto de cerradura electrónica con PIC(16f876), esta compilado y a la hora de simular en el proteus no funciona, solo aparece "introduzca clave", la clave de inicio es el 0000, 
adjunto programa en .asm y el archivo en proteus.
en este circuito donde le podría colocar un relay o octoplador para activar una chapa eléctrica.
saludos cordiales


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 9, 2013)

Hola carlos chiroque zumaeta

Vi tu mensaje en Moderación.
 https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/reglas-generales-uso-foro-91029/#post757974
y de allá tome esta dirección. te respondo por acá ahora.

Lo que yo veo en el diseño que adjuntaste, originalmente presentado por EinSoldiatGott.
Es que no aparecen las palabras completas en el LCD. Esto es problema del código.
Se un poco de programación pero aunado a eso no tengo con qué compilar códigos en .ASM.

Tú con qué compilas esa clase de archivos ASM ??

Hice el diseño que adjuntó EinSoldiatGott. modificando el KEYPAD(Teclado) para que sirviera a esa aplicación, te los adjunto.
Ve si puedes modificar el archivo *llave_129.asm* para que aparezcan completas las palabras en el LCD.
Luego de modificarlo tienes que compilarlo para generar el archivo .HEX.

En el documento, incluido, *cerradura_por_clave_213.doc* está el procedimiento para utilizar este circuito. Léelo cuidadosamente y practica con el circuito.

Fíjate bien: la “A” en el teclado, es como la tecla ENTER en el teclado de la PC. Así que si aparece, en el LCD, “Introduzca la clave”  --No Aparece La “I”—preciona 4 veces el 0 y luego la “A” como darle ENTER.
Lo mismo para la opción “C” 
O sea que en el diseño el Botón “A” es como el Botón ENTER en el teclado.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta (Ene 9, 2013)

Gracias Mr. carlos,  he probado el circuito en el simulador y funciona, lo que debo de corregir es el programa ya  que el texto no aparecen completos.

Espero que alguien que domine assembler me pueda apoyar con el programa, lo que deseo es que cuando presione la letra "C", que es para cambiar clave y si yo dígito solamente 3 números el programa esta para que aparezca "la clave debe tener 4 dígitos" y lo muestra pero me  pide otra vez "introduzca clave", pero el programa esta para que me muestre  en pantalla "inténtelo de nuevo".

Mr Carlos,   Para implementar físicamente al circuito que esta en proteus le falta algo adicional o si como esta lo implemento.....lo quiero realizar en la parte practica.
P.D. para compilar utilizo el mpaswin


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 9, 2013)

Hola carlos chiroque zumaeta

Pues Si, así es. Sin embargo no me siento competente para “Arreglar” el código. 

Así como está el circuito en el ISIS de Proteus funciona al realizarlo en la practica. Sin embargo ve si puedes conseguir un teclado como el que aparece en el diagrama en la parte inferior derecha. Si no lo consigues podrías utilizar Botones como el que aparece en la parte superior izquierda.

A ver si puedo conseguir el mpaswin para poder compilar los archivos de código en asembler.
Y si alguien puede ayudarte a arreglar el código como lo necesitas pues aquí estaremos viendo cómo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta (Ene 10, 2013)

Mr carlos, como estas  he podido encontrar el teclado matricial que me sugieres pero su costo es de 15 dolares que es caro, y si yo lo realizo me cuesta 5 dolares ya que voy a utilizar la parte de la carcasa y el jebe de las teclas de un contro remoto antiguo,  y deseo que verifiques el circuito que estoy adjuntando para implementarlo.

saludos cordiales


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 10, 2013)

Hola carlos chiroque zumaeta

Creo que está bien. En cada conector va a ir una tecla de ese control remoto antigua que dices ?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## luis5195 (Ene 16, 2013)

feluribe te recomiendo lo que dice metalmetropolis pero paralelo a eso puedes seguir los videotutoriales de la sig pagina donde te enseñan a programar pics desde cero ademas los programas los simulan de inmediato y es mas facil comprender picbas.blogspot.com son como unos 13 videos muy buenos


----------

